
Why Can't Good Engineers Get Hired? - davidotter
https://daves.blog/blog/why-cant-good-engineers-get-hired
======
jrockway
I think at the smallest companies, they do need engineers that can do
everything. There isn't enough income to pay teams of people to do specific
things, so you are going to have to be comfortable writing code, screwing
around with CSS, pushing stuff to production, worrying about security, and
laying the framework for hiring the next n engineers. There just isn't anyone
else that is going to do it.

At bigger companies, it really varies. There is a lot of specialization, so
you can definitely get away with only programming (or only doing SRE, or only
developing build/testing tools, or only maintaining production machines, or
only developing Linux on embedded devices, etc.) I think that is where you
want to aim if you don't care about the details of the "full stack". And, I
think it's perfectly fine to specialize; you can probably be more productive
when you're focusing on only one thing.

I am 50% looking for a job, 50% doing my own thing right now. The biggest
problem I have is that when companies need the skills I have, they have too
many employees and I know everything is going to be "meetings to review the
employee handbook" instead of engineering. If I were going to write a
complaint about the state of the industry, it would be that. Do more with less
people!

------
richardwhiuk
Meta: Contrast ratio on the site is pretty poor.

------
codeduck
for Cthulhu's sake, put an opaque background behind the menu so that the
article text doesn't scroll _through_ it.

~~~
davidotter
this is fair. thanks for the feedback, will try and figure it out

------
jfkienennd
Please increase the contrast ratio.

------
PaulHoule
More spam financed by triplebyte. Friends don't let friends vote this up.

~~~
mberning
The amount of ads I see for triplebyte and their copy cats is ridiculous.
There must be huge money in it right now. Kind of reminds me of the code
school fad a few years ago. I think they figured out actually educating people
is hard/impossible. It’s a lot easier if they can get you to pass some basic
coding test and quickly place you with one of their clients for big $$$.

~~~
PaulHoule
For the last few years there have been a vast number of articles on Tedium
with the title "Hiring is broken" where you always find a few mentions of
Triplebyte. It's an open secret that they've spent a lot of money on paying
bloggers to not just get their message out, but to make sure you are
surrounded by mentions of Triplebyte so you think it is a thing.

It seems that they've realized that using the same tired headline over and
over on the same tired Tedium site is damaging their credibility so now they
are spreading the cash around to other blogs, new headlines, etc.

